
Show HN: Programming Languages Influence Network Based on Wikidata - yaph
https://programminglanguages.info/influence-network/
======
yaph
This graph is based on influence relations retrieved from Wikidata, which is
the central storage for the structured data of Wikipedia. I'm sure that some
relations are debatable and that there are missing relations. That said, just
like Wikipedia everyone can help improve Wikidata by adding, editing or
removing information and by adding references. Would love to get your feedback
und suggestions for improvements.

